

China plans security offices inside Internet firms to stop 'illegal behaviour' - siculars
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/aug/05/china-security-offices-internet-firms-stop-illegal-behaviour

======
siculars
Yet another example of why you simply can't trust or do any internet related
business with Chinese firms. Even if these firms wanted to be above board they
legally couldn't with Chinese cyber monitors breathing down your neck -
literally.

